

Cowboys Stadium has Control Room & 5 Staff to Monitor Wifi Stations - infdaze
http://news.cnet.com/2300-11386_3-10006499-3.html?tag=mncol

======
infdaze
They probably use Wifi for in-seat concessions, but beyond that it seems a bit
over-engineered.

